# [SOLVED] AMD FX-6300 Vishera Turbo/OC?



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

I recently bought a AMD FX-6300(FD6300WMHKBOX) and i saw that it runs at 4.2ghz with "Turbo". Im not completely sure how to do this, and if possible i'd also like to overclock it. I'd assume that i have to change settings somewhere in my motherboards BIOS but im still unsure where that is and how to do it safely. For a cpu cooler im using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (RR-212E-20PK-R2).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD FX-6300 Vishera Turbo/OC?*

"Turbo"s a built in OC and "should" be enabled by default. If not, it can be enabled in the Bios. Not much point in OC'ing a 3.5GHz CPU but if you are going to OC, follow the guide in the first sticky at the top of this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Project_06 (May 21, 2012)

*Re: AMD FX-6300 Vishera Turbo/OC?*

Oh woops, didnt even notice that. MY bad


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: AMD FX-6300 Vishera Turbo/OC?*

No problem :smile:


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: AMD FX-6300 Vishera Turbo/OC?*

Do note that Turbo isn't quite the same as overclocking as it will disable half the threads to reach max speeds, which allows it to consume the same amount of energy while running at higher speeds. Overclocking would produce a constant performance boost while consuming more energy.

Do note the additional performance from overclocking would only be noticeable when doing something that significantly taxes your CPU, which includes _some_ games (not all, you can google benchmarks) and things like media encoding. That's a pretty decent CPU cooler you have so you're free to play around some. Definitely follow all the safety precautions in the thread linked above.


----------

